# Leaping Lizards New Shop!!!



## leaping-lizards

Leaping Lizards is expanding with a new 1800 sq foot premises in York. We are hoping to open end of October, more details of the opening to follow!

We will be stocking huge range of both Reptiles and Drygoods.Although this will be one of the largest specialist Reptile shops in the UK, we will continue to maintain the high standards our customers have learnt to expect.

We have attached a couple of photos, as you can see there is alot of work to be done! We have been working hard to create a shop that is bright and airy, with specific areas for snakes, lizards & tortoises etc. We are also hoping to have several naturalistic vivariums, aswell as our nocturnal room which we feel will be a stunning addition to our shop, customers will be able to see herps which are not normally active during shop hours, such as our collection of Goniurosaurus!

We are all hard at work, to make this shop the best it can be to appeal to reptile keepers of all levels and to educate non reptile keepers how wonderful herps can be, we hope to see you all soon. 
Regards Andrew and Lucy.


----------



## Andy

Looks smaller than it really is in the pictures! Lots of hard work and late nights ahead of you but I am sure it will be worth it. If you need a hand when your 5,000 vivs need wiring up give us a shout!


----------



## piglet79

God that is huuuuuggggggeeee:2thumb:and York isn't too far from Leeds:jump:

Piglet79


----------



## leaping-lizards

Andy said:


> Looks smaller than it really is in the pictures! Lots of hard work and late nights ahead of you but I am sure it will be worth it. If you need a hand when your 5,000 vivs need wiring up give us a shout!


 Thanks Andy I might hold you to that! after you've plumbed the sink!:2thumb:


----------



## Andy

leaping-lizards said:


> Thanks Andy I might hold you to that! after you've plumbed the sink!:2thumb:


Yeah no problem! How many vivs are you expecting the shop to have then when its all finished?


----------



## leaping-lizards

200+ vivs including the Amphibian and Chameleon sections and two hatchling units which will carry around 100 hatchling boxes each.
Then my favourite the Dwarf Caimen enclosure! There will still be plenty of room to walk round on a busy weekend!


----------



## Andy

The Dwarf Caimen enclosure will look fantastic once its finished. I had better get saving up then!


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one dude, glad its going well for you.
be nice to get back up to see you again soime.


----------



## leaping-lizards

cornmorphs said:


> nice one dude, glad its going well for you.
> be nice to get back up to see you again soime.


Your alway welcome! let me know and the kettle will be on!


----------



## cornmorphs

no probs mate.. might not be this side of christmas tho


----------



## kwiky

wow great, i remember you telling me about this when i was down buying my snapper, glad to see things are finally starting to come together, i'll definatly be down for a look as soon as your finished


----------



## Dextersdad

When are you opening again?

I'll be making a rather long journey up to have a gander.
It's sounding good:2thumb:


----------



## leaping-lizards

We hope to be open for the end of October, we have not an exact date yet, but when we do, we will post details, hope to see you there!


----------



## Tom_b

leaping-lizards said:


> We hope to be open for the end of October, we have not an exact date yet, but when we do, we will post details, hope to see you there!


Would be excellent if you could update the thread as you go along with photos of your progress. It will certainly be excellent, what a great sized shop. :2thumb:

Tom


----------



## reptiles-ink

Should be amazing when it's finished.
Couldnt believe the size when I saw it.
Dont forget if you need a hand give me a shout Andy.


----------



## jonnydotcom

It looks like the new shop is gonna be massive, cant wait to come through and have a look( just gotta leave other-half at home so i can spend cash), 
We've been to York loads but never managed to get to the shop
:blush: My Bad

Jon


----------



## Enexus

Im gonna come up and have a look when its done. Never went to the old shop but this is a huge place and i dnt wanna miss out.


----------



## lobley

looking good , im hiding as last time i went to have a quick look ,spent 4 hrs ripping old carpet up 

were the coffee machine cant see it in photo


----------



## bosshogg

leaping-lizards said:


> 200+ vivs including the Amphibian and Chameleon sections and two hatchling units which will carry around 100 hatchling boxes each.
> Then my favourite the Dwarf Caimen enclosure! There will still be plenty of room to walk round on a busy weekend!



Yay your getting your Caimen at last! My Rich is going to be sooooooooooo Jealous looking forward to come and visit going to be looking good


----------



## MrMike

Will definately pop round next time I go see the parents (they live in Donny). Looking forward to seeing finished pics


----------



## leaping-lizards

Thanks for comments, we will post more photos when we can!


----------



## lee-travis

we have got a lot of hard work ahead of us but looking really good upto now!


----------



## Andy

lee-travis said:


> we have got a lot of hard work ahead of us but looking really good upto now!


As if you will be working hard Lee!


----------



## leaping-lizards

Andy said:


> As if you will be working hard Lee!


 You never know New shop, New working practices!:lol2:


----------



## Andy

leaping-lizards said:


> You never know New shop, New working practices!:lol2:


Maybe! If it does happen get some lottery tickets that day since the odds are about the same :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl

Thanks for the ice cream at snake day Andy - lovely to see you again


----------



## leaping-lizards

No probs next time they might let you have fudgy bits!!:lol2:


----------



## glidergirl

He was a right miserable git!!! They wouldn't have had chance to fall off!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## leaping-lizards

A quick update on Monday we recieved our first two Viv units comprising of 58 Vivs the first of many! If I get chance I will take some photos and post them for you all to see!:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama

Great! Get us pics!


----------



## boadave

hope the kettle will be on it will be a long drive:2thumb:


----------



## leaping-lizards

Going to have to get a BIGGER kettle at this rate!


----------



## snakehead

LOOKIN GUD M8!!!CONGRATS DUDE,HOPE UR ALL WELL!!: victory:


----------



## leaping-lizards

We are all fine m8y! long time no see! call in some time.
We have more vivs arriving tomorow!


----------



## reptiles-ink

Should be starting to get there now then Andy and starting to lose the echo now things are going in.
I will pop in tomorrow afternoon for my livefood and see you about a few things if you will be there.


----------



## akuma 天

You know I'll make opening day, I practically live at the other shop anyway!


----------



## lobley

akuma 天;2670886 said:


> You know I'll make opening day, I practically live at the other shop anyway!


 
its you that drinks all the good coffee then


----------



## leaping-lizards

lobley said:


> its you that drinks all the good coffee then


Ssssch I keep the good coffee for you!


----------



## akuma 天

leaping-lizards said:


> Ssssch I keep the good coffee for you!


Whats this about good coffee?:bash:


----------



## Andy

Any news on opening date then?


----------



## leaping-lizards

We need a little plumbing doing before we can open HINT HINT!


----------



## biohazard156

Hi Andrew 

I am coming down on the 8th Nov for my Uroplatus....will it be the old shop I come to?

Anna


----------



## arkreptiles

Popped into see Andy at the new premises last Wednesday - it's looking REALLY GOOD!!! ..... and thanks for the Coffee Andy!! Look forward to the opening.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## leaping-lizards

It will be the old shop to pick up the Uroplatus! 
Glad you think the shop is looking good, we are looking forward to be finished now!


----------



## RoyalPython89

were you located in york its like 30 minutes away from hull.


----------



## akuma 天

Any updates on grand opening?


----------



## leaping-lizards

Hi sorry for not updating the thread recently! Find attached photos of the first phase of the new shop!
































hope you like!


----------



## holo255

WOW!

That looks amazing!
How many vivs are there all together?
Its a shame you so far away, I'd love to visit when you open! Maybe i can persuade my parents to drive me up there.... 

When do you expect the shop to open then?

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## leaping-lizards

There will be over 200 vivs when we are finished ! But in the first phase when the shop opens there will be respectable 80+. As to the opening we are just waiting for the air con unit and the Animal health to inspect for the licence. so hopefully in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Andy

Looking good mate, I see you left your handbag in the pics for scale! Is the nocturnal room ready?


----------



## leaping-lizards

The Nocturnal room will probably be opening with phase two of the shop! and Yeah that is my handbag!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Andy

I will have to get up and have a look when I get a spare half hour!


----------



## cubeykc

that is the biggest reptile shop i have ever seen will you be doing a online shop?


----------



## leaping-lizards

cubeykc said:


> that is the biggest reptile shop i have ever seen will you be doing a online shop?


 That might be a future project.


----------



## lobley

looking good 

must be still waiting for coffee machine , hope thats not phase 2 as well


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

All of a sudden I feel the need to go to York....


----------



## Hydra23

Sarah-Jayne said:


> All of a sudden I feel the need to go to York....


I'll hopefully see you in a couple of weeks then! coz I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Tommy123

Aww im to far away! damn! But i sometimes go on holiday around that way, might pop in one day!


----------



## in5omniac

That's looking well impressive, will definitely be paying a visit when you're open.


----------



## leaping-lizards

Everybody will be welcome when we open! We will hopefully have phase two of the shop open in the early part of 09. this will include the Nocturnal room and dwarf caimen enclosure.


----------



## akuma 天

Looking good!

Unlike the others I live roughly 2.5 mintues away, 4 mintues in bad traffic so I recon I'll make it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## charlesthompson

holy shite andy looking rather.............big!!!

looks good mate, hope all is well. Look forward to seeing the new gaff.

chaz


----------



## Cali2304

Reali, reali looking forward to the new shop andy, it was when leaping-lizards in 4th ave first opened way back in.........God it was a while ago now, rememeber when it was on the other side of the road, when i was bout 11-12 that i got a real passion for reps and you helped persuaed my mum to let me have an albino kingsnake. Its gunna be such a special shop for the area of York when its finished and only 2 mins round the corner for me.How lucky is that? having one of the biggest and best rep shops in the country 2 mins from your house:mf_dribble:. Not long now


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I will definately go for a nosey when the shop is finished, but I will be banned from buying any animals  lol


----------



## leaping-lizards

Heres a picture of the Nocturnal Room under construction!


----------



## groovy chick

That looks sooo cool  Ill have to try and get a wee visit maybe in the summer


----------



## Meko

leaping-lizards said:


> Heres a picture of the Nocturnal Room under construction!


 
now that does look good and a cracking idea. Most places just have leo's and other nocturnal animals out in the shop with the rest which makes it hard to see them being active.


----------



## Andy

leaping-lizards said:


> Heres a picture of the Nocturnal Room under construction!



Looks like The Gallery in there with all those LEDs :lol2:


----------



## Pauline

That's looking fantastic, I'm dying to see it all up and running.


----------



## makeitandskateit

WOW!!! Absolutely amazing!!! I'll be coming down as soon as it's done cos I only live a few miles away!!!


----------



## Meko

makeitandskateit said:


> WOW!!! Absolutely amazing!!! I'll be coming down as soon as it's done cos *I only live a few miles away*!!!


derbyshire to York a few miles?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

That looks brilliant!! Really looking forward to when its all done and open


----------



## Tommy123

It looks brilllllllll the best EVER I LUV the nocturnal room!! Now why cant someone build something decent like that in Norwhich!!! Typical!! m about 3 hours away!! Im well gutted! Anyway hope it all goes well for ya mate!


----------



## leaping-lizards

Andy said:


> Looks like The Gallery in there with all those LEDs :lol2:


Yeah but there are more REPTILES in the Gallery!:2thumb:


----------



## akuma 天

leaping-lizards said:


> Yeah but there are more REPTILES in the Gallery!:2thumb:


Reptiles?

Don’t you mean cockroaches and leaches!


----------



## Bebeop1980

Your store looks amazing, I'm really impressed.

We have nothing anywhere near what your store has in quality with in Scotland, quite poor up here. I think i may need to take a trip down and see it for myself.


----------



## tc3nitro

Hi mate i called into the old store today for the first time. I bought 20 hoppers and a bag of aspen....?
Anyway really impressed with the friendly service and the new shop will only be 15 mins from me! Bonus.
Even the Mrs commented how friendly the shop seemed, which is rare for her! 
Top marks all round!
Oh one thing i forgot to say when i was in was i watched the Bullsnake regurg while i was waiting!

If there is anything i can help you with, with the new store please let me know.

Mark


----------



## TobyOne

Wow wow wow.Your new shop looks amazing.Cant wait for it to open.The nocturnal room looks so much better than i imagined when you told me about it.Brilliant idea.The shops closer to me to.Soooooooo much easier for me to get tempted.Defenatly be there on the opening day.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I have a question.....if the nocturnal room is dark during the day so people visiting the shop can see the nocturnal animals behaviour does that mean on a night the proper lights will be on so that they have a day time?


----------



## Andy

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I have a question.....if the nocturnal room is dark during the day so people visiting the shop can see the nocturnal animals behaviour does that mean on a night the proper lights will be on so that they have a day time?


I think thats the general idea.: victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink

Popped in yesterday to see Andy and had a snoop while I was there.
They have done a fantastic job since I first saw it and the nocturnal room is great.


----------



## akuma 天

Unless something has changed in the last few days I think the new shop is defo opening on Saturday 17/01/2009.


----------



## leaping-lizards

akuma 天;3197458 said:


> Unless something has changed in the last few days I think the new shop is defo opening on Saturday 17/01/2009.


Yeah we opened the first phase of the shop this Saturday and will hopefully be fully open in around Month.


----------



## Andy

Went to have a nosy at the new shop today and have to say I am very impressed. Excellent looking shop full of quality stock. Looking forward to seeing the nocturnal room and caimen enclosures.:2thumb:


----------



## akuma 天

leaping-lizards said:


> Yeah we opened the first phase of the shop this Saturday and will hopefully be fully open in around Month.





Andy said:


> Went to have a nosy at the new shop today and have to say I am very impressed. Excellent looking shop full of quality stock. Looking forward to seeing the nocturnal room and caimen enclosures.:2thumb:


Indeed, am working on gettting the mrs to let me have the large female BCI in there.


----------



## leaping-lizards

A few pictures of the first phase of our new shop.


----------



## leaping-lizards

The shop should be full open for the end of Febuary!


----------



## akuma 天

the new website is up and running to now!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

WOW !

That must be the best reptile shop I have seen.
The nocturnal room looks great.


----------



## Joshh

Looks brill i'll probably pop up to the shop next month =]


----------



## leaping-lizards

Here are a few pictures of the shop!


----------



## bosshogg

I love the new shop :notworthy: I got a few pics the other week when I was in its always so clean and the animals are stunning


----------



## leaping-lizards

Those photos came out well. Really liked the Bi colour in the bromiliad.


----------



## Pincers n Paws

Been to the shop twice now, although i have many repyile shops closer none compare to Leaping Lizards, well worth the extra petrol money.


----------



## joe190

:O
i wana visit!!!
where you based?


----------



## arkreptiles

Hi Andy - great job, a bit different to when I last visited - all wires and workmen!!! Good luck with it and be sure I'll drop by next time I'm up!:2thumb:


----------



## leaping-lizards

Thanks for you Kind words Im glad we are worth the journey! (pincers and paws)
We are based in the Wonderful city of York.(joe190)
Yes its looking loads better! you are always welcome let me know when your next up! (ark reptiles)
regards
andrew


----------



## crouchy

i was in the other week too. Brilliant shop and probably the best reptile shop ive ever visited and ive been to a few.

Any more news on the nocturnal room? I hope its done in the next week or so when i pop up again to get some repashy since my orger from pangea has taken 6 weeks and has gone missing in the post twice.


----------



## Spikebrit

I am so looking forward to coming up and visisting the new shop, the pictures looks amazing.


----------



## Mini Mosh

me, ashbosh and our son came in the shop today. 
We came all the way from Darlington just to have a look around and we were very impressed. 

I love the set out and the staff were awesome too  :2thumb:

By far the best reptile shop ive been in!


----------



## leaping-lizards

Mini Mosh said:


> me, ashbosh and our son came in the shop today.
> We came all the way from Darlington just to have a look around and we were very impressed.
> 
> I love the set out and the staff were awesome too  :2thumb:
> 
> By far the best reptile shop ive been in!


Hi there Im glad you liked the shop! comments like that really make the *Hard work *worth while.


----------

